# How long before I see results from Winstrol



## laxballer (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello,

This is my first post and I just wanted a little reassurance as am 13 days into my first cycle of Winstrol. I am well educated in nutrition as I have a degree in nutritional science from California and my mother is a nutritionist. I have always eaten a Low Glycimic, relatively high protein diet. I have been in the gym since 16 years old and have competed in track and field as well as lacrosse throughout university.

Stats:

6 foot 1inches

86 kilos-approx. 185 pounds

9% body fat

DIET: Complex Low-GI carbs, High Protein, Low sugar

TRAINING: 5-6 days per week. 4 days weight training, 4 days 45 min cardio

GOAL: gain 5lb lean mass while getting super cut.

I am thinking that I am perfect candidate for Winni, but am not seeing results yet (Taking 1ml injections 3 x week). Should I add in some Anavar or Halo to increase my fat burning ability or will the effects of the Winstrol Depot become much more apparent in my 3rd or 4th week.

Please help,


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

laxballer said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post and I just wanted a little reassurance as am 13 days into my first cycle of Winstrol. I am well educated in nutrition as I have a degree in nutritional science from California and my mother is a nutritionist. I have always eaten a Low Glycimic, relatively high protein diet. I have been in the gym since 16 years old and have competed in track and field as well as lacrosse throughout university.
> 
> ...


Let me get this right, you are taking 50mg winny inject 3 times wk???


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Abscess-tastic.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I just noticed you want to introduce var or halo to increase your fat burning ability, i'm lost, you have a degree in nutrition and you are 9% BF, LOL, am i missing something?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

^^ Something is missing mars ^^

You 6"1, so a bit shorter than me. At 86kg's and at 9% BF why on earth are you concentrating on being as ripperd as possible which is going to be very hard to maintain below 9% if you are that. Why not try put another 10kg's on?


----------

